# Bad match ups - Cigar and ???



## garilla (Sep 12, 2006)

OK, so we've posted until our hearts content regarding our _favorite _drinks with certain stogies. 
*
Enough of the good though! On to the bad!*

My recent experience with my dirty martini and a Fonseca Cubano Limitado left a bad (actually a nothing) taste in my mouth. I found that the rather strong flavor of the martini actually counteracted the flavors I was _expecting _from one of my better smokes.

The question to the group is what drinks simply do NOT bode well with cigars? Let's try and leave out the obvious ones (like the obvious but still _hilarious _recent post involving an _energy drink_) Bring forth your horror stogie stories!

- Garilla


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

Cigars and putang:ss:r


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

garilla said:


> OK, so we've posted until our hearts content regarding our _favorite _drinks with certain stogies.
> *
> Enough of the good though! On to the bad!*
> 
> ...


It could have been the martini. What kind of gin were you using?


hova45 said:


> Cigars and putang:ss:r


You are just friggin hilarious.


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

pnoon said:


> You are just friggin hilarious.


you know it:tu


----------



## garilla (Sep 12, 2006)

pnoon said:


> It could have been the martini. What kind of gin were you using?
> 
> *No gin in there, I'm one of those vodka drinkers. To be honest, haven't really heard of a dirty gin martini, but to each his own. *
> 
> ...


Agreed! Classic first post, and just reaffirms where most of our minds are even when we are enjoying a fine smoke!

- Garilla


----------



## oddball (Feb 14, 2006)

I have to say I really haven't met a cigar/drink combo I did not like, but if I had to choose one, it might be red wine. I like red wine with food better than cigars.

But hell, I'll still have a glass with an Anejo#50 if I'm forced to :al


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

I got one. Cigars and unsweetened ice tea. UGH!

Even most of the time I do not like beer with cigars. Maybe if it's a stout or something different. They tend to go better with non-com's. 

It's all preference so it doesn't really matter......:2

ATL


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

My girl asked me to finish some choclate milk she didn't want anymore when i was smoking and I did not really enjoy that combo.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

hova45 said:


> Cigars and putang:ss:r


I'm not familiar with that cocktail Joey. Unless of course you misspelled poontang in which case well... tasteless post really.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

j6ppc said:


> I'm not familiar with that cocktail Joey. Unless of course you misspelled poontang in which case well... *tasteless post really*.


Is this a pun of sorts 

I cant think of a bad match up really.


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

I have tried a screwdriver while enjoying a cigar and had to ditch it. OJ is not a complimentary flavor to tobacco.

scottie


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Cigar with whole milk is a combo I'd avoid.


----------



## qwerty1500 (Feb 24, 2006)

volfan said:


> OJ is not a complimentary flavor to tobacco.
> 
> scottie


:tpd: However, adding vodka would improve its potential.


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

j6ppc said:


> I'm not familiar with that cocktail Joey. Unless of course you misspelled poontang in which case well... tasteless post really.


Maybe for you but to me it was funny, this is a cocktail that my buddy made he just wanted it to sound funny.

PS- the actual term is puntang and it is a filipino word for well you know what, Thats why he named it pootang.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

hova45 said:


> Maybe for you but to me it was funny, this is a cocktail that my buddy made he just wanted it to sound funny.
> 
> PS- the actual term is puntang and it is a filipino word for well you know what, Thats why he named it pootang.


What's the recipe for the cocktail?


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

Born and raised in England, I drink a lot of hot tea (with milk & sugar). Regrettably, I find this much-loved beverage does not go well with a cigar.


----------



## Junior (Apr 28, 2006)

Gatorade, Altoids, and any cigar. Don't ask, and I won't tell.


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

I agree with OJ. Not good.

Tea, on the other hand, can be great. A nice first flush Darjeeling (no milk, maybe a touch of sugar) can be delightful with a vintage cigar. In fact, this is how I first discovered the "tea" flavor in vintage ERDM lonsdales.


----------



## punch (Mar 5, 2005)

Corona Gigante said:


> Born and raised in England, I drink a lot of hot tea (with milk & sugar). Regrettably, I find this much-loved beverage does not go well with a cigar.


Interesting. I use this combination quite frequently when smoking in the winter. What kind of tea are you using? I usually smoke with the Earl Grey with the Cream and Sugar, or I will smoke with the Lady Grey whithout.


----------



## punch (Mar 5, 2005)

mosesbotbol said:


> Cigar with whole milk is a combo I'd avoid.


Makes me hurl at the thought of it!u


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

K Baz said:


> My girl asked me to finish some choclate milk she didn't want anymore when i was smoking and I did not really enjoy that combo.


I was going to say milk...ewww!


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Corona Gigante said:


> Born and raised in England, I drink a lot of hot tea (with milk & sugar). Regrettably, I find this much-loved beverage does not go well with a cigar.


I actually find that a warm earlgrey or ladygrey compliment a cigar well, but I also prefer milder smokes. A lager or darker wine go great with a fuller bodied smoke.


----------



## Beagle Boy (Jul 26, 2006)

oddball said:


> it might be red wine. I like red wine with food better than cigars.


Have you tried the red sangria (sp?) at Casa Fuente with a stick? probably wouldn't work with a mild cigar though


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

j6ppc said:


> What's the recipe for the cocktail?


Hypnotiq, jaegermeister, and angostera bitters.


----------



## fizguy (Jul 26, 2006)

I find hoppy beers a little too sharp to go nicely with a cigar. I used to be a major hophead but since I have been smoking for about 1.5 years I have gravitated toward malty-er beers and of course single malts.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Back last year, somebody posted about a cigar and a slurpee? I thought that sounded pretty bad... :ss


----------



## BostonMark (Sep 12, 2007)

Stogie and sierra mist. Its so carbonated that it just burned my mouth. BAD combo. Any soft drink, really.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

hova45 said:


> Hypnotiq, jaegermeister, and angostera bitters.


That's not a cocktail, that's u u u u u u


----------



## Sanitariumite (Sep 14, 2007)

One of my buddies(Just Quaff, new member) has a liter-bottle of Mt. Dew with every stogie we have. As much as I love to "Do the Dew" I can't stand that combination. Recently, I tried a cold Earl Grey(Snapple, and slightly oversweetened, but still good) with a CAO Cx2 which I found to be a great combo. I look forward to utilizing my (somewhat) new right as a 21 year-old, and trying out some bourbons, scotches, etc. I've already got a pint of Gentleman Jack that I've been unable to try due to my recent surgery. I think I'll try it with the next cigar I have though, probably this week.
Adam


----------



## smokin5 (Mar 28, 2007)

Maduro cigars & egg salad sandwiches?


----------



## Sanitariumite (Sep 14, 2007)

smokin5 said:


> Maduro cigars & egg salad sandwiches?


I love egg salad, but that made my stomach churn...


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

need I say more


----------

